# 

## jazi1

Witam.
Mam pytanie, ile płacicie ekipie budowlanej za wymurowanie od fundamentów aż do wieńca górnego? Dom jaki planuję wybudować to 98m2 powierzchni użytkowej+garaż i kotłownia, całość 123m2.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majka112

Jeżeli prosta bryła to ok 40 tys.

----------


## Busters

> Jeżeli prosta bryła to ok 40 tys.


gdzie takie ceny?

Ja placilem 3 lata temu  okolo 10tys za 170m2 parterowki mury+wieniec
Teraz mam wycene aktualna 45zl m2 sciany i 30zl mb wienca. Wylicz sobie koszt

----------


## majka112

Było pytanie od fundamentów, zrozumiałam, że razem z fundamentami. 
Ty płaciłeś 3 lata temu, teraz ceny są "trochę" inne. Podałam realną cenę.

----------


## Busters

Ty naprawde masz problemy z czytaniem. Podalem rowniez cene z teraz dokladnie sprzed 2tygodni.

----------


## jazi1

Witam ponownie.
Dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem. Mam wycenę od ekipy budowlanej na całość prac murarskich 27500zł, budowa w woj. świętokrzyskim.
Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś orientacyjne  wyceny od ekip budowlanych, napiszcie proszę.  Ekipa z którą wstępnie dogadałem termin jest sprawdzona, budowali u szwagra w 2018 r. Kierownik budowy też nie miał większych zastrzeżeń. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kemot_p

> Witam ponownie.
> Dziękuję za zainteresowanie tematem. Mam wycenę od ekipy budowlanej na całość prac murarskich 27500zł, budowa w woj. świętokrzyskim.
> Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś orientacyjne  wyceny od ekip budowlanych, napiszcie proszę.  Ekipa z którą wstępnie dogadałem termin jest sprawdzona, budowali u szwagra w 2018 r. Kierownik budowy też nie miał większych zastrzeżeń. Pozdrawiam


U mnie dom 145 m2 po podłodze, 100 m2 powierzchnia zabudowy, fundament z bloczków, ściany z maxa, dwa stropy monolityczne, nadproża systemowe.
Ekipa bierze 37000 zł, druga ekipa 11000 zł za dach.

----------


## jazi1

to wydaje się nie tak drogo, skoro lane 2 stropy no i budowa k Warszawy

----------


## kemot_p

Miałem kilka wycen ok. 50 000 zł z dachem, co przy prostym, niedużym domu takim jak mój wydaje się rozsądną ceną (30% kosztu SSO). Oczywiście, jak każdy, miałem i wyceny za 65k  :smile:

----------


## majka112

Busters - miły jesteś, dzięki.

----------


## Janekk1234

U mnie 185m2 piwnica parter i piętro dach płaski stropodach, stropy prefabrykowane, robocizna 45 tys pln.

----------


## majkel_n

Ja miałem dwie wyceny, w jednej miałem dokładnie wyszczególnione poszczególne etapy i za parter + poddasze (w tym wieńce, szczyty, kominy) było 46 tyś netto. (to była jedna z droższych wycen, ale dokładnie opisująca etapy).

Wybrałem ludzi, którzy budowali znajomym + obejrzałem kilka inwestycji i rozmawiałem z właścicielami, gdzie za całość domu z fundamentami aż po dach policzyli 72tyś brutto.

Dom 190m^2 użytkowej.

----------


## Natama85

U mnie ok 200 metrów z garażem. Ławy+fundamenty z bloczków. Ściany konstrukcyjne, schody, stropy i ścianki działowe 36 tys.

----------


## martingg

> U mnie ok 200 metrów z garażem. Ławy+fundamenty z bloczków. Ściany konstrukcyjne, schody, stropy i ścianki działowe 36 tys.


gdzie jest tak tanio?  :smile:

----------


## Natama85

> gdzie jest tak tanio?


Wielkopolska

----------


## Natama85

Też byliśmy zdziwieni że tak tanio. Okoliczni fachowcy wyceniali robociznę powyżej 50 tys. Jesteśmy po wylaniu stropów. Póki co, nie mam zastrzeżeń do ekipy. Nie muszę się prosić żeby ktoś się pojawił na budowie, bardzo ładnie murują, co nawet chwalił kierownik budowy. Na budowie jest czysto, żadnych śmieci, nawet ostatnio chudziaka pozamiatali. Jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## miro_86

Śląsk: Dom z garażem prawie 160m2. W salonie antresola,płyta fundamentowa na 2kat. górniczą, strop monolityczny, wycena pod dach: 60tys netto. Dach 2 spadowy, dachówka, 150m2: 10tys robocizna. Wyceny z końca roku 2018 miałem od 50tys do 110 z dachem.

Wziąłem ekipę z polecenia od znajmoego. Prawie dogadałem się z góralami któzy budowali u sąsiada. Sąsiad po położeniu tynków przyszedł powiedzieć że dobrze zrobiłem bo u niego tynkarze mieli co równać

----------


## szmallas

Dom ok. 160m2 bez garażu, prostokątna bryła z użytkowym poddaszem, dach dwuspadowy prosty.

Wycena od ekipy - 45tys za fundamenty, chudziak, ścianki (porotherm), strop terriva + 13tys. więźba dachowa pokryta papą. Przy dobrych wiatrach mówią, że około 120tys z materiałami i koparką pod fundament.

58tys za robociznę- warto, czy szukać dalej?

----------


## mateuszpawlik

Cześć,
Nasza wycena za 175m2 powierzchni użytkowej wraz z montażem więźby i kryciem dachu to 63tys.
Całość kosztów z materiałem podsumowaliśmy na blogu, może komuś z Was się jeszcze przyda.
Zapraszam https://onaionbudujadom.com/koszt-bu...o-w-2019-roku/

----------


## szmallas

krycie dachu masz na myśli wraz z położeniem dachówki?

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> krycie dachu masz na myśli wraz z położeniem dachówki?


Tak, położenie dachówki, montaż okien, okucia, elewacja komina.

----------


## jazi1

Witam ponownie,
Dziękuję wszystkim za wpisy. Proszę podrzućcie jeszcze ceny za zrobienie dachu, mam na myśli konstrukcję + pokrycie+ podbitkę, czyli na gotowo.  Oczywiście, jeśli ktoś z Was ma osobne wyceny na prace murarskie, a osobne na dach. 
Wstępnie dostałem wycenę (koszty robocizny) na 15500zł za pokrycie blchodachówką, 18500 za pokrycie dachówką. Powier zchnia dachu wg projektu to 179 m2. Czy jest to wysoka kwota, czy do przyjęcia?? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## mateuszpawlik

> Witam ponownie,
> Dziękuję wszystkim za wpisy. Proszę podrzućcie jeszcze ceny za zrobienie dachu, mam na myśli konstrukcję + pokrycie+ podbitkę, czyli na gotowo.  Oczywiście, jeśli ktoś z Was ma osobne wyceny na prace murarskie, a osobne na dach. 
> Wstępnie dostałem wycenę (koszty robocizny) na 15500zł za pokrycie blchodachówką, 18500 za pokrycie dachówką. Powier zchnia dachu wg projektu to 179 m2. Czy jest to wysoka kwota, czy do przyjęcia?? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.


Rozmawiałem ostatnio z dekarzem. Ceny w małopolskim są takie, że dach prosty, dwuspadowy wacha sie 60-80zl netto za metr. Przy bardziej skomplikowanym dachu 100-120zl. To jest koszt robocizny. Z pokryciem to juz sporo zależy co sobie wymyslisz. Dachówka klasyczna z akcesoriami, membraną, orynnowaniem wyjdzie wyjdzie w granicach 15tys. Dachowka prosta to kilka tys wiecej.

----------


## miro_86

U mnie dach dwuspadowy, kąt 35st, łącznie 150m2, bez deskowania- sama membrna+ dachówka cementowa  BRASS:

- robicnza 70zł/ netto/m2, ale umowę podpisywałem z końcem 2018, na dzień dzisiejszy dekarz powiedział że podniósł ceny, do ilu to nie wiem

----------


## Natama85

U mnie 160m2 dachu, dwuspadowy z lukarną i 5 okien dachowych. 13600 na gotowości z rynnami i podbitką.

----------


## ManiRob

Czy ktokolwiek może mi powiedzieć czy koszt robocizny jaką dostałam od wykonawcy nie jest naciganiem nas... Za poziom 0 zawołał 19 tys zł, wydaje się bardzo dużo

----------


## Szklarza

200 m2 po podlogach, dom z poddaszem użytkowym, strop gęsto żebrowy, ściany z ceramiki, fundamenty z bloczków
70 tyś
pod Wrocławiem

----------


## Szklarza

> Czy ktokolwiek może mi powiedzieć czy koszt robocizny jaką dostałam od wykonawcy nie jest naciganiem nas... Za poziom 0 zawołał 19 tys zł, wydaje się bardzo dużo


Ja płacę 17400

----------


## zachar121

> 200 m2 po podlogach, dom z poddaszem użytkowym, strop gęsto żebrowy, ściany z ceramiki, fundamenty z bloczków
> 70 tyś
> pod Wrocławiem


Ja za trzy kondygnacje(piwnicą z bloczki, parter i poddasze z silikatu szlachta 24), ścianki działowe silikat 12, dwa stropy monolityczne, dwa schody betonowe, konstrukcja dachową z odeskowaniem i o ppapowaniem 40k

----------


## zachar121

> 200 m2 po podlogach, dom z poddaszem użytkowym, strop gęsto żebrowy, ściany z ceramiki, fundamenty z bloczków
> 70 tyś
> pod Wrocławiem


Ja za trzy kondygnacje(piwnicą z bloczki, parter i poddasze z silikatu szlachta 24), ścianki działowe silikat 12, dwa stropy monolityczne, dwa schody betonowe, konstrukcja dachową z odeskowaniem i o ppapowaniem 40k

----------


## Szklarza

> Ja za trzy kondygnacje(piwnicą z bloczki, parter i poddasze z silikatu szlachta 24), ścianki działowe silikat 12, dwa stropy monolityczne, dwa schody betonowe, konstrukcja dachową z odeskowaniem i o ppapowaniem 40k


Może takie ceny są w pomorskim. Ja i tak wybrałem najtańszą ofertę, bez umowy, vat i podatku dochodowego

----------


## zachar121

> Może takie ceny są w pomorskim. Ja i tak wybrałem najtańszą ofertę, bez umowy, vat i podatku dochodowego


Ja również bez żadnych "zobowiązań". Porostu lokalny majster ze swoimi ludźmi i tyle. Wyceny w firmach budowlanych z prawdziwego zdarzenia zaczynają sie od 70k z vatem.

----------


## zachar121

A czy przyjedzie ekipa w równych strojach i troche lepszym samochodem i nową betoniarką czy majster z ekipą przypominającą łapankie z pod sklepu staw starym gruchocie gdzie różnicy w wykonaniu nie widać to po co przepłacać?

----------


## tkaczor123

Najtaniej to wyjdzie samemu , wynajmując pomagiera 15 tys zostanie w kieszeni. 2 tygodnie roboty czysty zysk. Wiem że ludzie są leniwi albo nie mają czasu lub dwie lewe ręce szczególnie ci młodzi 20 kilkulatkowie. 3 lata temu za fundamenty wołali 5-6 tys za dom 100-120m małopolska/podkarpacie. Wiadomo place poszły do góry wtedy płaciło się 12zl/h teraz to ciężko znaleźć za 15zl. Pomocnik na czarno 150-200zl, majster 250-.... Za małą łazienkę firma  u znajomej w tym tygodniu wzięla 6 tys tydzień pracy 2 osób ja to samo miałem zrobić z kumplem po pracy za pół tej ceny  tylko z czasem krucho.

----------


## zachar121

> Najtaniej to wyjdzie samemu , wynajmując pomagiera 15 tys zostanie w kieszeni. 2 tygodnie roboty czysty zysk. Wiem że ludzie są leniwi albo nie mają czasu lub dwie lewe ręce szczególnie ci młodzi 20 kilkulatkowie. 3 lata temu za fundamenty wołali 5-6 tys za dom 100-120m małopolska/podkarpacie. Wiadomo place poszły do góry wtedy płaciło się 12zl/h teraz to ciężko znaleźć za 15zl. Pomocnik na czarno 150-200zl, majster 250-.... Za małą łazienkę firma  u znajomej w tym tygodniu wzięla 6 tys tydzień pracy 2 osób ja to samo miałem zrobić z kumplem po pracy za pół tej ceny  tylko z czasem krucho.


U mnie "samemu" nie wchodzi w gre, pracuje na 3 zmiany do tego jakieś nadgodziny i zostaje trochę czasu na spanie i jedzenie, a po drugie nie znam się na budowlance. Nie wierzę w to jak laicy przy pomocy You Tub-a stawiają swoje domy, na początku mają zapał i chęci,a z upływem czasu tylko się męczą i jak najszybszym by chcieli skończyć swój wymarzony dom co nie zawsze wychodzi to dobrze.

----------


## Kicek3122

> U mnie "samemu" nie wchodzi w gre, pracuje na 3 zmiany do tego jakieś nadgodziny i zostaje trochę czasu na spanie i jedzenie, a po drugie nie znam się na budowlance. Nie wierzę w to jak laicy przy pomocy You Tub-a stawiają swoje domy, na początku mają zapał i chęci,a z upływem czasu tylko się męczą i jak najszybszym by chcieli skończyć swój wymarzony dom co nie zawsze wychodzi to dobrze.


Umnie koszt 4xczteropak piwa  i dwa litry wódki.
Pracuje na 3 zmiany   ogólnie z budową się nie spieszę nigdy tego nie robiłem jestem na etapie stropu.zaczalem we wrześniu 2018. Buduje z tatą od święta wskoczy szwagier.buduje troszkę za pomocą YouTube troskę za pomocą forum i sąsiada murarza.fakt bałagan mam ogromny na działce bo nie jestem w stanie ogarnąć wszystkiego ale naprawde budowlanka to nie statki kosmiczne troszkę chęci i się da

----------


## maaszak

> czy majster z ekipą przypominającą łapankie z pod sklepu


To że "wygląda jak" to nie problem. Gorzej jak ekipa faktycznie jest z łapanki - to nie kończy się najlepiej.

----------

